# Bradford White or Rheem



## PlumberJake

Next week I'll be changing out a 40G NG Power vent water heater for some customers of mine. I normally go to the supply house and pick up a Rheem, because that's what most plumbers in my area install.

But, since becoming a member of PZ I've noticed that many people here on the forums prefer BW heaters. A supply house just recently started carrying them in my area and the prices are comparable to the Rheem.

My question is... which would you install, and why?

Jake


----------



## smudge

From what I know Rheem are made in Mexico and Bradford in Pennsylvania. Rheem is sold in big box stores, Bradford only in supply house. We sold Rheem for 20+ years. Now we sell mostly Bradford for those reasons.


----------



## eddiecalder

Just stay away from the AO Smith Cyclones.


----------



## rjbphd

Stay the hell away from Whirlpool heaters.


----------



## Master Mark

we install the bradford *********** vents over the Rheems..

the main reason is the Rheem power vents are HUGE
and it feels like you are installing a 75 gallon one... they
take up a ton of space and can be a nightmare in a tight spot.. most of them have been problematic with thermostats screwing up , but recently they have changed their control design to match the Bradford white.


The Bradfords are extremely compact and small looking
the 50 gallon one seems undersized when you compare it to what you will be takeing out... 
We have had very good luck with them, probably have installed 75--100 over the past 5 years .... I dont even know how to trouble shoot one cause I never have had to ....yet...

we just slap them in and walk away.... never look back

I would suggest installing them with flex connectors to break any grounding or electralysis that might be in the system.... over hard pipeing them in solid..

thats all I got to say about that..:yes:


----------



## vinpadalino

Bradford white is the only water heater they have around here at the supply houses. I like them


----------



## Will

I used to like Rheem, seems like they have been getting cheaper, so I have switched to Bradford White. Still made here in the States, that's a good enough reason for me to install only Bradford White.


----------



## Mike Jessome

Master Mark said:


> we install the bradford *********** vents over the Rheems..
> 
> the main reason is the Rheem power vents are HUGE
> and it feels like you are installing a 75 gallon one... they
> take up a ton of space and can be a nightmare in a tight spot.. most of them have been problematic with thermostats screwing up , but recently they have changed their control design to match the Bradford white.
> 
> 
> The Bradfords are extremely compact and small looking
> the 50 gallon one seems undersized when you compare it to what you will be takeing out...
> We have had very good luck with them, probably have installed 75--100 over the past 5 years .... I dont even know how to trouble shoot one cause I never have had to ....yet...
> 
> we just slap them in and walk away.... never look back
> 
> I would suggest installing them with flex connectors to break any grounding or electralysis that might be in the system.... over hard pipeing them in solid..
> 
> thats all I got to say about that..:yes:


 
Flex connectors on a water heater? LOL


----------



## Qball415

Mike Jessome said:


> Flex connectors on a water heater? LOL


We do that here due to seismic code. Gas and water supplies.


----------



## Mike Jessome

Qball415 said:


> We do that here due to seismic code. Gas and water supplies.


Makes complete sense as where I live we don't have that but that would look so ugly easy to swap out though I guess


----------



## ChrisConnor

I like Bradford White.

Nothing wrong with copper flex connectors if they are the right size.

What I really don't like seeing is 75 gallon heaters with 1" plumbing reduced to 3/4" flex then back to 1" inlets on the heater. 

I think I saw some 1" copper flex connectors online, but I've never used them.


----------



## Qball415

Mike Jessome said:


> Makes complete sense as where I live we don't have that but that would look so ugly easy to swap out though I guess


Makes it quite easy to swap a 30-50 gal water heater. However we are required to strap it down with hold-rite earthquake straps as well. Per our code here 75 gal and up are rigid piped and blanket insulated.


----------



## Abel Plumber

I use bradford white, but I havent put in any of their instant-hots. I wont use the copper flexs. Ive had too many problems with them leaking. If I must use flexs on a hwh I use the braided stainless steel ones. I do prefer dielectric unions with hard copper pipe.


----------



## OldSchool

Bradford white is the tanks we always use. The same tanks we also rent to our customers

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## ChrisConnor

Abel Plumber said:


> I use bradford white, but I havent put in any of their instant-hots. I wont use the copper flexs. Ive had too many problems with them leaking. If I must use flexs on a hwh I use the braided stainless steel ones. I do prefer dielectric unions with hard copper pipe.


Why the leaks on the copper flexes? Where do they leak?

I've seen the braided ones give way to the "black death" and rupture.


----------



## jc-htownplumber

I like hard piping a heater but when installing them with flex lines I like the brass craft black braided ones I never had a problem with it except when the apprentice leaves it next to the vent and buns one but the stainless have done the same. And yes one inch heaters should be left at 1" reduce it somewhere else


----------



## plbgbiz

OldSchool said:


> Bradford white is the tanks we always use. The same tanks we also rent to our customers...


What brand heater do you use on the tanks? :laughing::jester:


----------



## Will

Nothing wrong with copper flexes on Water Heaters imo. Us southerners most of the time are installing water heaters in tight spaces of a closet, unlike the northern folk who have miles of space in a basement.


----------



## rjbphd

Will said:


> Nothing wrong with copper flexes on Water Heaters imo. Us southerners most of the time are installing water heaters in tight spaces of a closet, unlike the northern folk who have miles of space in a basement.


 I've seen those flexs leak than I care to use them.


----------



## Catlin987987

we usually use the stainless steel flex's, like a 3/4" braided supply


----------



## brass plumbing

*Bradford-White*

Bradford-White tanks are made in mid-Michigan
AO Smith
Rheem
Bradford-White
only water heater makers in the states
Went to Lochinvar(purchased by AO Smith) factory last month & I can't even begin to list all the "names" on the tanks they produce.
AO Smith tried to buy Bradford-White but no go.
Still stay away from the big box models.
Always go with the one with the least recalls.


----------



## rjbphd

Okay, which brands have the least recall?


----------



## JK949

Rheem anode rods have the highest percentage of being inactive due to glazing. I would not install a Rheem or G.E. water heater without replacing the anode rod out of the box. I am disappointed that they have chosen to install a no-name gas comtrol.

A.O. Smith. Finally have a brass drain valve. I find their draft hoods often don't fit inside 3" vent pipe. Disappointed with a plastic shank on the gas control. I've seen them use really short anode rods on very costly heaters.

Bradford white, full port drain valve, brass shank on the gas control. Best heater if you actually do maintenance.


----------



## pilot light

eddiecalder said:


> Just stay away from the AO Smith Cyclones.


 Good call!


----------



## love2surf927

Bradford. Only way to go.


----------



## Master Mark

In the mid west, we install the Rheems 
I am on the Bradford white warranty web site
and on the Rheem tank warranty web site....anyone 
within a 30 mile radius of indy can find me on either
web site...

This week alone, we have changed out 3 bradfords
leaking still under warranty... last week about the 
same number... then we get also a lot that are 6 1/2 years old all the time too 

the Rheem heaters leaking 
usually work out to maybe one heater in 6 months...

I install the Bradford power vents because they never
give us troubles , they have a superior system. I just have to gamble on their tanks life span.....


the flex connectors are better on either brand over hard piping them in because of the dialectric properties of the flexes over unions or straight copper.... 

I think they had a run of crappy steel back about 5 years ago cause we are doing a lot of tank replacements....


----------



## JK949

Bradford's have higher quality anode rods, I rarely see one glazed over rendering it inactive.

Rheems habitually glaze over. 

Due to the cost of the heater, scheduling a yearly flush and anode check could be of worth to your customer.

I don't trust the Unitrol or whatever gas valve that Rheem is using. The ICON gas valves haven't been that problematic. Occasionally there can be a challenge, I'm still learning more about the system through talks with the local rep.


----------



## TraTech

What are the problems with AO smith cyclones?
I've installed a few for commercial clients with no problems thus far


----------



## eddiecalder

TraTech said:


> What are the problems with AO smith cyclones?
> I've installed a few for commercial clients with no problems thus far


The biggest problem seems to be some people dont own manometers. I really wish they would send the hot surface ignitors not installed so they wont break in shipping. 

I actually just got a nice leather jacket from them the other day :thumbsup:

If installed right they do work rather well. I wish the 400s came with a slow opening gas valve.

Make sure someone cleans the condensate every month and to check the gas pressures ( they seem to fluctuate over time).


----------



## High-plumbing

I sell rheem because I can offer my customer a six, eight, ten or twelve year warranty. I really like Bradford white but price went up with the new honeywell control. I understand and appreciate where they were going with the water sensor and accessories, trying to compete with tankless but the economy and the eternal hybrid just changed the market.


----------



## pilot light

PlumberJake said:


> Next week I'll be changing out a 40G NG Power vent water heater for some customers of mine. I normally go to the supply house and pick up a Rheem, because that's what most plumbers in my area install.
> 
> But, since becoming a member of PZ I've noticed that many people here on the forums prefer BW heaters. A supply house just recently started carrying them in my area and the prices are comparable to the Rheem.
> 
> My question is... which would you install, and why?
> 
> Jake


 John wood !


----------



## socalplmr1

love2surf927 said:


> Bradford. Only way to go.


Yep...all we use:thumbup:


----------



## PinkPlumber

rjbphd said:


> Stay the hell away from Whirlpool heaters.



About a month ago I installed a Whirlpool customer got at Lowes.....gas valve had a minute crack in it, unlikely to be found by a HO install.....lucky, lucky man.
Ripped it back out and returned it to Lowes in a lather....that was a true menopausal day....poor plumbing "expert" in Aisle 5 prolly had to clean his shorts after I left.


----------



## socalplmr1

PinkPlumber said:


> About a month ago I installed a Whirlpool customer got at Lowes.....gas valve had a minute crack in it, unlikely to be found by a HO install.....lucky, lucky man.
> Ripped it back out and returned it to Lowes in a lather....that was a true menopausal day....poor plumbing "expert" in Aisle 5 prolly had to clean his shorts after I left.


Stay away from the GE's also...


----------



## plumbtekkk

I like using stainless w/h flex's, they don't kink. and and can be re bent several times to me. copper ones work, stainless to me fast and easy and good quality.But for those braided stainless steel ones,they are garbage.When i go out to a w/h leak and they those garbage supplies 90% leak on hot side cheap ass rubber or whatever that garbage is.I do agree with Chris Connor rigid 1" on 75 installs.


----------



## Nikolai

Bradford White for sure. I've I stalled a few Rheem products and IMO, the quality just isn't there.


----------



## pilot light

if not jw bw!


----------

